# Dormouse Vivarium Upgrade



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Well... once again i have added more stuff to and re-arranged the dormouse viv. Little miss dormouse was feeling very photogenic whilst exploring her new home!
I think it looks so much better... not that im biased :halo:

Before ...









After...












The New Setup











Little Miss Dormouse Exploring as soon as i put her back in, there is also a pic of her on my hand just before i put her in 


























Wouldnt you agree she is the most beautiful little lady!?!?!?!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Brilliant set up!! And she's gorgeous!!


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

What kind of dormouse is she?


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

African Pygmy Dormouse, very very small, its hard to appreciate the size in pictures.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

where can i get some,i am in brighton


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

No idea, they are around but very hard to get hold of. there is a lady in dorset who often has some for sale. 

i am looking for a unrelated pair as well although its proving difficult to find some!


----------

